# Super Exy Bonnet *World's First*



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

What can I say? After months of thinking and re-thinking and failing attempts, I have finally succeeded "with help and guidance" in installing something very practical for the exy (which should have been there in the first place when Nissan designed such an awesome car)

I kept seeing all these cars at the workshop having the bonnet gas struts and thought, why didn't Nissan have them on our exy?

I first thought, maybe because of the plastic fenders or maybe because the bonnet is a bit heavy??

All of these questions kept going across my mind for months and I have decided to do a bit of research about it.

It was then when I discovered that am not the only one who been thinking about this and it is in fact a full-blown business of it's own in Adelaide.

I got in touch with the owner and asked him if he thought about doing something similar for the exy? The answer was "nope" but we can try 

We did try for about 3-4 weeks and after a number of emails, photos and return parcels (parts) today I succeeded in having it installed and FULLY functional.  

I'm proud to show you world's first *X-Trail Bonnet Strut*  "I don't think it has ever been done before, but who knows, maybe there is someone out there as mad as I'm" hehehe

 

The idea is simple and it uses two fixing points, one of them is already there at the front part of the fender

 

The one on the bonnet is the one that needs a bit of work and it is the one I had problems with, until we found the perfect solution and the correct bracket to use (by the way, a nicer bracket will soon be designed)

 

The gas strut itself folds and fits perfectly in the channel above the fender and between the ribbing of the bonnet, so when closed everything folds back in place perfectly.

  

Here are a couple of more shots that prove it's working 

   

So, at this moment in history, I had to say goodbye to a very good friend of mine who was there for me for nearly 3 years and was always standing-*Up* for me LOL

Goodbye Mr. "Rod" and you can now have a good and deserved rest in the garage LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 


I like it, nice idea


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Looking good Jalal :thumbup: but couldn't you use shorter struts positioned closer to the base of the windshield?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo,

I think you meant to say *"looking good Aussie Trail"* :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

That's what happens when you post without sleeping in more than 16 hours  Thx eitherways Marc :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Looking good Jalal :thumbup: but couldn't you use shorter struts positioned closer to the base of the windshield?


Thanks Terranismo. The answer is no. Reason being is that it needs to be mounted on the metal body of the car, due to the amount of pressure and weight involved and the only mounting point that has metal under it is the one at the start of the fender, all points following that to the windscreen are plastic and will not take the pressure.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Terranismo,
> 
> I think you meant to say *"looking good Aussie Trail"* :thumbup:


Sorry Marc, I did get it 

(EDIT) I get it now, I must have missed the part where Terranismo mixed-up my name or something? hehehe No problems at all if he did LOL


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Talk about undying dedication to a car. You are hardcore buddy, absolutely hardcore. Did you get much sleep?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Talk about undying dedication to a car. You are hardcore buddy, absolutely hardcore. Did you get much sleep?


Is this a question to me or Terranismo? 

Personally, I only sleep 4 hours a day since I got the exy (3 years ago). hehehe. I don't want to waste a minute of not enjoying the fun and pleasure it gives me when am driving it.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks Terranismo. The answer is no. Reason being is that it needs to be mounted on the metal body of the car, due to the amount of pressure and weight involved and the only mounting point that has metal under it is the one at the start of the fender, all points following that to the windscreen are plastic and will not take the pressure.


Thx for the answer Jalal. I knew the fenders were plastic but I thought the mounting points were steel (or at least reenforced). No wonder the fenders crack in half when in a collision.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

very nice!

Now that's a very useful modfication... :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Me wanna, I hate Mr. "Rod"

Please, ask these guys if they got something for Nissans B14 (Sunny/Sentra) 1995-1999.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Updated/Improved Kit*

Hi Guys,

The manufacturer of the bonnet strut has sent me an update.

You will now have the chance to score an improved bonnet strut kit that will require no drilling whatseover (very easy bolt on DIY) and it has also using shorter struts.

The new kit looks fantastic.



The kit can be shipped overseas.

If interested please contact me through the Australian X-Trail Forum where we currently organising a group buy HERE


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Me wanna, I hate Mr. "Rod"
> 
> Please, ask these guys if they got something for Nissans B14 (Sunny/Sentra) 1995-1999.


Hi Manuel,

Sorry, but they don't have a kit suitable for your car and to manufacture one they will need to work on the car itself. I don't think we have the Sentra here in Australia to work on.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal, the B-14 Sentra shares it's basic body layout with the N-15 Pulsar. You can probably send Manuel the kit dimensions for that car and he can measure it up against his own.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal, the B-14 Sentra shares it's basic body layout with the N-15 Pulsar. You can probably send Manuel the kit dimensions for that car and he can measure it up against his own.


Great idea Terranismo. Will do that straight away.

Manuel: Can you please send me a pic of the B-14 sentra bonnet and fender areas?

Send an email to: [email protected]


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll do something better, this is a pic of Manuel's engine bay:

http://www.nissanmexico.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1658

It's the maroon one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> I'll do something better, this is a pic of Manuel's engine bay:
> 
> http://www.nissanmexico.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1658
> 
> It's the maroon one.


Can't access that URL. It's asking for a username and password.

Can you please extract the photo from there and hosted using ImageShack?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sure Jalal, here you go:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Terranismo,

Will get the ball rolling on this straight away.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

As you can see, I'm away from X-Ty forums for a while, I'm building my house & now I'm in the final details.

Thanks a lot Terranismo & Jalal for the help, I'm gonna enter the Aussie Xty forum to look for the GB.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Cancelled*

Sorry guys,

Am afraid I have some bad news 

I had to pull the plug on this group buy, due to a disagreement between the manufacturer and I over personal information which they were asking me to provide on behalf of those listed in the group-buy list. I refused to do that and they didn not accept any other alternatives.

Am really sorry about this.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's a shame, but don't worry, now we have to put pressure on TEIN people, they did the same things but not for our X-Ty's.

Be fine & anyway I need to gather some $$$ for other things you Aussies got.


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Am afraid I have some bad news
> 
> ...


I presume you are still the one and only first X to have those lifters in your bonnet... :fluffy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

simefly said:


> I presume you are still the one and only first X to have those lifters in your bonnet...


For now...yes! but am working hard to find a local manufacturer both in Canada and in Sydney who can replicate my set-up and make it available to those that are interested. Are you one of them?


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> For now...yes! but am working hard to find a local manufacturer both in Canada and in Sydney who can replicate my set-up and make it available to those that are interested. Are you one of them?


Try getting someone you know in Malaysia to help you out as well. There is this company called APM back there that might be able to replicate your setup, infact with the currency exchange, it might be cheaper. 

I wish i could try to help if only i was back home...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I found a couple of manufacturers in Australia who are now working on it. Shouldn't make much difference in pricing between Malaysia and AUS, as the parts are manufactured locally.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Jalal, as you know count on me & I'll let you know wich other things I need for my Xty.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Jalal, as you know count on me & I'll let you know wich other things I need for my Xty.


No problems mate :thumbup:


----------

